# 1967 Fastback



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 3, 2018)

Just picked up this 67 Fastback today, has incorrect brakes,  fenders,  front wheel, seat and rear post. ....other than that it's all original. .lol..... I'm going to do typical once over but not going to clean anything for now. Hopefully I can find original dirty/patina components to make it a completely original Schwinn. .....


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 3, 2018)

Very cool I have a step through that has only a front wheel I'm not sure if it would be the same as you need and I'm not sure what year it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 3, 2018)

kwoodyh said:


> Very cool I have a step through that has only a front wheel I'm not sure if it would be the same as you need and I'm not sure what year it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does it have a raised center ?


----------



## kwoodyh (Feb 3, 2018)

I do not know and I won't be able to check it out until Thursday or Friday I'll PM you then and see if it is what you need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 3, 2018)

kwoodyh said:


> I do not know and I won't be able to check it out until Thursday or Friday I'll PM you then and see if it is what you need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Perfect,  thank you. ..


----------



## mantaray (Feb 3, 2018)

Just make it safe & rideable then ride the crap out of it. It looks too fun to just look at


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 3, 2018)

mantaray said:


> Just make it safe & rideable then ride the crap out of it. It looks too fun to just look at




Fastbacks have always been one of my favorite bikes to ride,  even delivered newspaper with them. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 25, 2018)

Some progress made  , was able to free up the chain and sprint deraileur .Pedals and shifts again. . Also thanks to kwoodyh for fixing me up with a decent front wheel and fenders....


----------



## Rollo (Feb 25, 2018)

... Fastbacks are great to ride ... and Campus Green ones are my favorite ... Here's my '68 that I'll keep til' I croak ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 25, 2018)

Rollo said:


> ... Fastbacks are great to ride ... and Campus Green ones are my favorite ... Here's my '68 that I'll keep til' I croak ...
> 
> View attachment 759943



 Very nice example  ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 26, 2018)

Same friend that found the fastback found this girls stardust with a really nice slick and spare fenders and wheels. Odd that someone stripped all the missing parts including kickstand and left the wheels and fenders. ..  going to be on the lookout for a complete stardust now too....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 16, 2018)

It's a rider. .. other than the seat and sissy bar it's all fastback again. . Reproduction schwinn slik installed,  front tire is original and dry but rides well going to roll it for awhile.Only complaint is that the sprint deraileur slips once in awhile between gears. .....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Mar 17, 2018)

Really wish I had all of these back. .


----------

